# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  مباراة من نار : البايرن والبارسا متعة كرة القدم العالمية

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في واحدة من أقوى المباريات و أكثرها تشويق ، يستضيف بايرن ميونخ الالماني فريق برشلونة الاسباني في ذهاب نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا .

تعتبر المباراة صعبة على الفريقين لوجود عناصر قوية و مميزة في كلا الفريقين ، مع أفضلية نسبية للبايرن .
المباراة ستلعب في اليانز ارينا و على البايرن ميونخ استغلال الارض و الجمهور حتى يخرج من المباراة بنتيجة ايجابية تساعده قليلا في مباراة الاياب في الكامب نو ، لهذا ارى أن يدخل هاينكس المباراة بتشكيلة شبة هجومية لاستغلال ضعف خط دفاع برشلونة و الذي يعاني من غيابات كبيرة ؛ و الانتباه من الهجمات المرتدة في حالة الهجوم . 
في المقابل يجب على مدرب البرسا تيتو أن يلعب على الفرص خاصة أن هناك مباراة اياب في الكامب نو ، لهذا قبل أن يفكر في الهجوم عليه أولا أن يحافظ على مرماه من دخول الاهداف و يلعب بطريقة دفاعية  و اسلوب ضاغط على لاعبي البايرن لتغطية الضعف الواضح في دفاع برشلونة ، ويعتمد على انطلاقات ميسي و فيا في الهجمة المرتدة .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*










تصدر بايرن ميونخ مجموعتة السادسة التي تضم فالنسيا - اسبانيا ، باتي – روسيا البيضاء و ليل – فرنسا وانتصر 
البايرن في أربع مواجهات و تعادل في واحدة و خسر واحدة ليجمع 13 نقطة و كانت نتائجة على النحو التالي :


بايرن ميونخ 2 – 1 فالنسيا 
شفاينشتايجر – كروس

باتي 3 – 1 بايرن ميونخ
ريبيري

ليل 0 – 1 بايرن ميونخ
مولر

بايرن ميونخ 6 – 1 ليل
شفاينشتايجر – بيتزارو (هاتريك) – روبن – كروس

فالنسيا 1 – 1 بايرن ميونخ
مولر

بايرن ميونخ 4 – 1 باتي
غوميز – مولر – شاكيري – الابا


تأهل بايرن ميونخ لدور الـ 16 ليقابل ارسنال – انجلترا و نجح في التأهل الى دور الـ8 و اوقعته القرعة في مواجهة
يوفنتوس – ايطاليا و تفوق عليه ليتأهل لدور الـ4 و كانت نتائجة على النحو التالي :


ارسنال 1 – 3 بايرن ميونخ
كروس – مولر – ماندزوكيتش

بايرن ميونخ 0 – 2 ارسنال

دور الـ8

بايرن ميونخ 2 – 0 يوفنتوس
الابا – مولر

يوفنتوس 0 – 2 بايرن ميونخ
ماندزوكيتش - بيتزارو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*






وقع برشلونة في المجموعة السابعة التي تضم سيلتك – اسكتلندا ، بنفيكا – البرتغال و سبارتاك موسكو – روسيا
و حقق برشلونة الانتصار في أربع مواجهات و تعادل في مواجهة و خسر اخرى ، و تصدر مجموعتة برصيد
13 نقطة و كانت نتائجة على النحو التالي :


برشلونة 3 – 2 سبارتاك موسكو
تيلو – ميسي (هدفين)

بنفيكا 0 – 2 برشلونة 
سانشيز – فابريغاس

برشلونة 2 – 1 سيلتك
انييستا – البا

سيلتك 2 – 1 برشلونة
ميسي

سبارتاك موسكو 0 – 3 برشلونة
الفيس – ميسي (هدفين)

برشلونة 0 – 0 بنفيكا


و تأهل برشلونة الى دور الـ 16 ثم لعب مع ميلان – ايطاليا ، و استطاع التأهل الى دور الـ8 لتضعه القرعة
في مواجهة باريس سان جيرمان – فرنسا و نجح في التأهل الى دور الـ4 و كانت نتائجة كالتالي :


ميلان 2 – 0 برشلونة

برشلونة 4 – 0 ميلان 
ميسي (هدفين) – فيا – البا

دور الـ8

باريس سان جيرمان 2 – 2 برشلونة
ميسي – تشافي

برشلونة 1 – 1 باريس سان جيرمان
بيدرو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*









- يعتبر البايرن ميونخ أكثر الفرق انتصارا في البطولة حيث حقق الفوز في ( 7 مواجهات ) .

- تحصل بايرن ميونخ على (89 ركلة زاوية ) و نجح في تسجيل واحدة .

- حصل لاعبي البايرن على ( 24 بطاقة صفراء ) و بطاقة حمراء وحيدة ، و ارتكب لاعبوه ( 137 مخالفة ) ، وارتكبت ضدهم ( 151 مخالفة ) .

- احرز لاعبي بايرن ميونخ ( 22 هدف ) حتى الان و يعتبر ثاني أقوى هجوم في البطولة بعد ريال مدريد الذي سجل (23 هدف ) .

- استقبلت شباكه ( 10 أهداف ) .

- هداف الفريق مولر برصيد ( 5 اهداف ) .

- صانع العاب الفريق فيليب لام ( 4 تمريرات ) حاسمة .

- اكثر اللاعبين محاولة على مرمى الخصم توني كروس ( 15 محاولة ) .

- تمكن نوير من منع ( 19 تسديدة ) .










- سجل لاعبي برشلونة ( 18 هدف ) .

- استقبلت شباكة ( 10 أهداف ) .

- تحصل برشلونةعلى (66ركلة زاوية ) و نجح في تسجيل واحدة  .

- حصل لاعبي برشلونة على (19بطاقة صفراء ) و بطاقة حمراء وحيدة ، و ارتكب لاعبوه  ( 87 مخالفة ) ، وارتكبت ضدهم ( 151 مخالفة ) .

- هداف الفريق ميسي برصيد ( 8 أهداف ) .

- صانع العاب الفريق تشافي ( 4 تمريرات ) حاسمة .

- اكثر اللاعبين محاولة على مرمى الخصم ميسي ( 27 محاولة ) .

تمكن فالديز من التصدي لـ ( 23 تسديدة  ) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





التقى الفريقين في ست مواجهات انتصر البايرن في 3 مواجهات ، و فاز برشلونة في مباراة ، و حضر التعادل

في مواجهتين . 



موسم 1995/ 1996 نصف نهائي الاتحاد الاوروبي

بايرن ميونخ 2 – 2 برشلونة
برشلونة 1 – 2 بايرن ميونخ


موسم 1998/ 1999 دور المجموعات دوري ابطال اوروبا

بايرن ميونخ 1 – 0 برشلونة
برشلونة 1 – 2 بايرن ميونخ


موسم 2008/ 2009 ربع النهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا

برشلونة 4 – 0 بايرن ميونخ
بايرن ميونخ 1 – 1 برشلونة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حكم المباراة :







الاسم : فيكتور كاساي .

العمر : 37 سنة 

الجنسية : مجري 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*









الاسم : يوب هاينكس 

تاريخ الميلاد : 09 / 05 / 1945 
الجنسيه : الماني 
مكان الميلاد : " مونشينغلادباخ " 
وتم تعيينه كمدرب للبايرن من تاريخ 25/03/2011











الاسم : فرانسيس فيلانوفا إبايو

تاريخ الولادة : 17/9/1969
مكان الولادة : Bellcaire d'Empordà
الجنسية : إسباني











الاسم : أولي هونيس 

تاريخ الميلاد : 5 يناير 1952

لعب للمنتخب الالماني ويعمل حاليآ رئيس لنادي بايرن ميونخ منذ عام 2009











الاسم الكامل : ساندرو روسيل

تاريخ الميلاد : 06/03/1964
مكان الولادة : برشلونة
الجنسية : أسبانيا
يترأس النادي منذ : يونيو 2010

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*









الاسم / توماس مولار

تاريخ الميلاج / 13 - 9 - 1989
الحنسية / الماني
المركز / وسط
عدد الاهداف / 5





الاسم / ليونيل ميسي

تاريخ الميلاد / 24 / 6 / 1987
الجنسية / ارجنتيني
المركز / مهاجم
عدد الاهداف / 8


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهات الفريقين





التاريخ يعطي الاسبقية للبافاري خصمنا الاوروبي في المباريات الرسمية اما الدورات الودية والتحضيرية فالبلوغرانا الافضل ..


البافاري لعب مع برشلونة 9 مباريات ,, 6 رسمية ,, 3 ودية !!


المباريات الرسمية :

نصف نهائي كأس الإتحاد الأوروبي موسم 95-96
بايرن ميونخ 2-2 برشلونة (الملعب الأوليمبي في ميونخ)
برشلونة 1-2 بايرن ميونخ (ملعب الكامب نو)
وتأهل بايرن ميونخ لنهائي البطولة وفاز بها بعد ما واجه بوردو بنتيجة 5-1 في مجموع اللقائين !!
دور المجموعات في دوري الأبطال الأوروبي موسم 98-99
بايرن ميونخ 1-0 برشلونة (الملعب الأوليمبي في ميونخ)
برشلونة 1-2 بايرن ميونخ (ملعب الكامب نو)
برشلونه 4-0 بايرنميونيخ ( ملعب الكامب نو )
بايرن ميونيخ 1-1 برشلونه ( ملعب اليانز ارينا )
*

----------


## najma

*تسلم يا رائع وبالتوفيق للبرشا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*









الإسم : أيانز أرينا ستاديوم

السعة : 70.000 متفرج
تاريخ الإفتتاح : 30 مايو 2005 م
أبعاد الملعب : 105 م × 68 م .




-  أليانز أرينا هو المعقل الثالث للبايرن منذ إنشاء الفريق , و ذلك بعد  استاد غرينفالد , و الملعب الأولمبي الذي استضاف مباريات الفريق البافاري  حتى عام 2005 .



- الملعب يملكه نادي بايرنميونيخ بالكامل بعد أن دفع 11 مليون يورو للمالك الآخر , نادي ميونيخ 1860 , الذي يملك حق استرداد ملكيته , في حال قام بسداد المبلغ , و ستمتد ملكية البايرن للملعب حتى 30 يونيو من عام 2025



-  يغطي الملعب غطاء خـارجي مكـون من قطع مـاسية الشكل يبلغ عددها 2760 قطعة  وسادية تتوهج ليلاً باللون الأحمر عندما يستضيف الملعب لقاءاته المثيرة ..  مساحة ذلك الغِطاء 66500 متر مربع لهذا يُعتبر الغطاء الأكبر من نوعه في  العالم .. وتحتوي جنـابات الملعب على أنظمة صوتية مُتقدمة تجعل من مُشاهدة  المباراة في الملعب متعة لا تضاهيها متعة أخرى.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرحة الفريقين سابقا





*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يالله تدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*موضوع متكامل ودسم يا زعيم 
كفيت ووفيت
شكراً
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميونيخ تحتضن المصافحة الأولى بين بايرن وبرشلونة





تتّجه الأنظار اليوم الثلاثاء إلى ملعب  "أليانز أرينا"، حيث يسعى برشلونة الإسباني إلى العودة من معقل مضيفه بايرن  ميونيخ الألماني بأقل أضرار ممكنة، وذلك عندما يتقابل الطرفان في ذهاب  الدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم.

يدخل  برشلونة إلى موقعته النارية مع مضيفه البافاري - الساعي إلى أن يكون أوّل  فريق ألماني يتوّج بثلاثية الدوري والكأس المحلّيين وبلقب أوروبي في الموسم  ذاته من أجل أن يمنح مدرّبه يوب هاينكس أفضل هدية وداع قبل أن يترك منصبه  لمدرّب برشلونة السابق جوسيب غوارديولا - وهو يدرك أنه عانى هذا الموسم  خارج قواعده، حيث خسر في الدور الأوّل أمام سلتيك الاسكتلندي (1-2) وفي  ذهاب الدور الثاني أمام ميلان الايطالي (صفر-2 قبل أن يفوز إياباً 4-صفر)،  كما بلغ دور الأربعة دون أن يفوز على باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي (2-2 ذهاباً  في باريس و1-1 إياباً في برشلونة).

أما بالنسبة لأصحاب الأرض الذين  حسموا لقب الدوري المحلّي وبلغوا أيضاً نهائي الكأس، فهم في قمّة عطائهم،  إذ بلغوا دور الأربعة بعد أن أطاحوا بيوفنتوس الإيطالي بالفوز عليه ذهاباً  وإياباً بنتيجة واحدة 2-صفر ولم يخسروا على أرضهم سوى مرّة واحدة أمام  آرسنال الإنكليزي (صفر-2) في إياب الدور الثاني بسبب تراخي لاعبيهم نتيجة  حسمهم لقاء الذهاب في لندن 3-1.
ويبدو بايرن على أتمّ الاستعداد للثأر من  النادي الكاتالوني الذي أطاح به من الدور رُبع النهائي للمسابقة موسم  2008-2009 حين اكتسحه ذهاباً 4-صفر في "كامب نو" قبل التعادل إياباً 1-1،  إذ يقدّم النادي البافاري أداءً هجوميّاً رائعاً في الآونة الأخيرة، حيث  سجّل 20 هدفاً في مبارياته الأربع الأخيرة في الدوري إضافةً إلى اكتساحه  فرايبورغ 6-1 في نصف نهائي الكأس وهي نفس النتيجة التي انتهت عليها مباراته  الأخيرة أمس الأوّل السبت أمام هانوفر في الدوري.

وألمح مدرّب  بايرن هاينكس إلى أنه سيشرك الثنائي ماريو غوميز والبيروفي المخضرم كلاوديو  بيتزارو في مباراة غد، أي أنه سيعتمد على تشكيلة 2-4-4 عوضاً عن 1-3-2-4  التي يعتمدها عادةً.

ويأتي قرار هاينيكس بعد الأداء الذي قدّمه  غوميز وبيتزارو أمام هانوفر في ظلّ غياب الكرواتي ماريو ماندزوكيتش  للإيقاف، إذ سجّل كلّ منهما ثنائيةً كما مرّر الثاني كرتي الهدفين اللذين  سجّلهما مهاجم شتوتغارت السابق، الذي دكّ شباك فولفسبورغ بثلاثية خلال ست  دقائق الأربعاء الماضي في نصف نهائي الكأس."نحن أفضل، نملك نوعية لاعبين أفضل في  فريقنا"، هذا ما قاله بيتزارو في مقارنته لفريقه وخصمه المقبل برشلونة  الساعي إلى تجنّب مصير العملاق الإسباني الآخر ريال مدريد، الذي خرج الموسم  الماضي من الدور ذاته على يد النادي البافاري وبركلات الترجيح بعد فوز كلّ  منهما على أرضه 2-1.

وبدوره أعرب المدير الرياضي لبايرن ماتياس  زامر، الفائز باللقب سابقاً كلاعب مع بوروسيا دورتموند، عن ثقته بقدرة  فريقه على التأهّل إلى النهائي للمرّة الثانية على التوالي والثالثة في  المواسم الأربعة الأخيرة، قائلاً: "نحن واثقون وأعتقد أننا سنتأهّل".

ورغم  الثقة التي يتمتّع بها بايرن في الوقت الحالي، فإنّ برشلونة ليس من عيار  الفرق التي اكتسحها النادي البافاري في الدوري أو الكأس المحلّيين خصوصاً  أنه سيستعيد في مباراة غد نجمه الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، الذي غاب عن فريقه  منذ دخوله كبديل أمام سان جيرمان في إياب الدور رُبع النهائي.

ويعي  هاينكس أنّ الدفاع على لاعب معيّن قد يؤذي النادي البافاري في مباراة الغد،  وقال بهذا الصدد: "برشلونة ليس ميسي وحسب. يملكون الكثير من اللاعبين  الرائعين، تشافي هرنانديز، أندريس إنييستا، سيرجيو بوسكيتس، سيسك فابريغاس  ودافيد فيا - اللائحة تطول".ويختبر برشلونة وضعاً لم يعتد عليه في  الأعوام الأخيرة، إذ يدخل إلى مباراته مع مضيفه البافاري وهو ليس المرشّح  الأوفر حظّاً لتحقيق الفوز، وقد تحدّث لاعب وسطه تشافي هرنانديز عمّا ينتظر  رجال المدرّب تيتو فيلانوفا في ميونيخ قائلاً: "مباراة الثلاثاء ستكون  شرسةً. ميونيخ مدينة تعيش من أجل كرة القدم. صحيح أنّ بايرن حالياً يقدّم  مستوىً مذهلاً، لكنّ مباريات دوري الأبطال تحسم بتفاصيل صغيرة".

وتابع  تشافي، الذي يخوض فريقه غمار نصف النهائي للمرّة السادسة على التوالي  والساعي مع بايرن إلى اللقب الخامس في المسابقة: "سنقدّم كلّ شيء نملكه من  أجل تحقيق نتيجة جيّدة في ميونيخ"، حيث لم يخسر النادي البافاري سوى مرّة  واحدة في مواجهاته العشرين السابقة مع الأندية الإسبانية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميونيخ تحتضن المصافحة الأولى بين بايرن وبرشلونة





تتّجه الأنظار اليوم الثلاثاء إلى ملعب  "أليانز أرينا"، حيث يسعى برشلونة الإسباني إلى العودة من معقل مضيفه بايرن  ميونيخ الألماني بأقل أضرار ممكنة، وذلك عندما يتقابل الطرفان في ذهاب  الدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم.

يدخل  برشلونة إلى موقعته النارية مع مضيفه البافاري - الساعي إلى أن يكون أوّل  فريق ألماني يتوّج بثلاثية الدوري والكأس المحلّيين وبلقب أوروبي في الموسم  ذاته من أجل أن يمنح مدرّبه يوب هاينكس أفضل هدية وداع قبل أن يترك منصبه  لمدرّب برشلونة السابق جوسيب غوارديولا - وهو يدرك أنه عانى هذا الموسم  خارج قواعده، حيث خسر في الدور الأوّل أمام سلتيك الاسكتلندي (1-2) وفي  ذهاب الدور الثاني أمام ميلان الايطالي (صفر-2 قبل أن يفوز إياباً 4-صفر)،  كما بلغ دور الأربعة دون أن يفوز على باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي (2-2 ذهاباً  في باريس و1-1 إياباً في برشلونة).

أما بالنسبة لأصحاب الأرض الذين  حسموا لقب الدوري المحلّي وبلغوا أيضاً نهائي الكأس، فهم في قمّة عطائهم،  إذ بلغوا دور الأربعة بعد أن أطاحوا بيوفنتوس الإيطالي بالفوز عليه ذهاباً  وإياباً بنتيجة واحدة 2-صفر ولم يخسروا على أرضهم سوى مرّة واحدة أمام  آرسنال الإنكليزي (صفر-2) في إياب الدور الثاني بسبب تراخي لاعبيهم نتيجة  حسمهم لقاء الذهاب في لندن 3-1.
ويبدو بايرن على أتمّ الاستعداد للثأر من  النادي الكاتالوني الذي أطاح به من الدور رُبع النهائي للمسابقة موسم  2008-2009 حين اكتسحه ذهاباً 4-صفر في "كامب نو" قبل التعادل إياباً 1-1،  إذ يقدّم النادي البافاري أداءً هجوميّاً رائعاً في الآونة الأخيرة، حيث  سجّل 20 هدفاً في مبارياته الأربع الأخيرة في الدوري إضافةً إلى اكتساحه  فرايبورغ 6-1 في نصف نهائي الكأس وهي نفس النتيجة التي انتهت عليها مباراته  الأخيرة أمس الأوّل السبت أمام هانوفر في الدوري.

وألمح مدرّب  بايرن هاينكس إلى أنه سيشرك الثنائي ماريو غوميز والبيروفي المخضرم كلاوديو  بيتزارو في مباراة غد، أي أنه سيعتمد على تشكيلة 2-4-4 عوضاً عن 1-3-2-4  التي يعتمدها عادةً.

ويأتي قرار هاينيكس بعد الأداء الذي قدّمه  غوميز وبيتزارو أمام هانوفر في ظلّ غياب الكرواتي ماريو ماندزوكيتش  للإيقاف، إذ سجّل كلّ منهما ثنائيةً كما مرّر الثاني كرتي الهدفين اللذين  سجّلهما مهاجم شتوتغارت السابق، الذي دكّ شباك فولفسبورغ بثلاثية خلال ست  دقائق الأربعاء الماضي في نصف نهائي الكأس."نحن أفضل، نملك نوعية لاعبين أفضل في  فريقنا"، هذا ما قاله بيتزارو في مقارنته لفريقه وخصمه المقبل برشلونة  الساعي إلى تجنّب مصير العملاق الإسباني الآخر ريال مدريد، الذي خرج الموسم  الماضي من الدور ذاته على يد النادي البافاري وبركلات الترجيح بعد فوز كلّ  منهما على أرضه 2-1.

وبدوره أعرب المدير الرياضي لبايرن ماتياس  زامر، الفائز باللقب سابقاً كلاعب مع بوروسيا دورتموند، عن ثقته بقدرة  فريقه على التأهّل إلى النهائي للمرّة الثانية على التوالي والثالثة في  المواسم الأربعة الأخيرة، قائلاً: "نحن واثقون وأعتقد أننا سنتأهّل".

ورغم  الثقة التي يتمتّع بها بايرن في الوقت الحالي، فإنّ برشلونة ليس من عيار  الفرق التي اكتسحها النادي البافاري في الدوري أو الكأس المحلّيين خصوصاً  أنه سيستعيد في مباراة غد نجمه الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، الذي غاب عن فريقه  منذ دخوله كبديل أمام سان جيرمان في إياب الدور رُبع النهائي.

ويعي  هاينكس أنّ الدفاع على لاعب معيّن قد يؤذي النادي البافاري في مباراة الغد،  وقال بهذا الصدد: "برشلونة ليس ميسي وحسب. يملكون الكثير من اللاعبين  الرائعين، تشافي هرنانديز، أندريس إنييستا، سيرجيو بوسكيتس، سيسك فابريغاس  ودافيد فيا - اللائحة تطول".ويختبر برشلونة وضعاً لم يعتد عليه في  الأعوام الأخيرة، إذ يدخل إلى مباراته مع مضيفه البافاري وهو ليس المرشّح  الأوفر حظّاً لتحقيق الفوز، وقد تحدّث لاعب وسطه تشافي هرنانديز عمّا ينتظر  رجال المدرّب تيتو فيلانوفا في ميونيخ قائلاً: "مباراة الثلاثاء ستكون  شرسةً. ميونيخ مدينة تعيش من أجل كرة القدم. صحيح أنّ بايرن حالياً يقدّم  مستوىً مذهلاً، لكنّ مباريات دوري الأبطال تحسم بتفاصيل صغيرة".

وتابع  تشافي، الذي يخوض فريقه غمار نصف النهائي للمرّة السادسة على التوالي  والساعي مع بايرن إلى اللقب الخامس في المسابقة: "سنقدّم كلّ شيء نملكه من  أجل تحقيق نتيجة جيّدة في ميونيخ"، حيث لم يخسر النادي البافاري سوى مرّة  واحدة في مواجهاته العشرين السابقة مع الأندية الإسبانية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زوبيزاريتا : "ميسي جاهز والقرار بيد فيلانوفا"




قال أندوني زوبيزاريتا مدير الكرة بنادي برشلونة الإسباني اليوم الاثنين إن المهاجم الأرجنتيني الفذ ليونيل ميسي جاهز ولائق تماماً لخوض المباراة المرتقبة غداً أمام بايرن ميونيخ في ذهاب الدور قبل النهائي لدوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم.
وأوضح زوبيزاريتا، قبل سفر الفريق من برشلونة إلى ميونيخ: "ميسي ضمن صفوف الفريق، وهو لائق بالدرجة الكافية للمشاركة، ولكن تيتو فيلانوفا المدير الفني للفريق سيقرر ما إذا كان سيدفع به أم لا".
واستأنف ميسي، الفائز بجائزة الكرة الذهبية لأفضل لاعب في العالم على مدار السنوات الأربع الماضية، تدريباته مع برشلونة مؤخراً بعدما اضطرته الإصابة للغياب عن مباراتي الفريق أمام ريال سرقسطة وليفانتي في الدوري الإسباني.
وأوضح زوبيزاريتا: "نعلم أهمية ميسي، شاهدنا هذا في لقاء بارسي سان جيرمان، ولكننا سنرى ما إذا كان قادراً على اللعب، نأمل هذا ولكن فريقنا قادر على المنافسة في كل الظروف".
وعن بايرن، قال زوبيزاريتا: "لديه قدرة هائلة على المنافسة، المواجهة مهمة للغاية، سنستمتع بها كثيراً ونرى إلى أي مدى وصل مستوانا وقدرتنا التنافسية".
وطالب زوبيزاريتا لاعبيه ببذل كل جهدهم في هذه المرحلة النهائية من الموسم مشيراً إلى أن الفارق الكبير الذي يتفوق به برشلونة على منافسيه في الدوري يجعل الفريق هادئاً بعدما بذل جهداً كبيراً في الشهور الماضية مشيراً إلى أن وقت الحصاد حان الآن.
وعن حالة الفريق، قال زوبيزاريتا: "إن الفريق في موقف جيد يحسد عليه إذ وصل للمربع الذهبي بدوري الأبطال كما خرج من المربع الذهبي لكأس ملك إسبانيا وأوشك على التتويج بلقب الدوري المحلي".

رورا يرفض التأكيد
 من جانبه، رفض جوردي رورا المدرب المساعد في برشلونة تحديد وضعية ميسي في المشاركة أمام بايرن، مفضلاً إخفاء ورقة النجم الأرجنتيني حتى اللحظة الأخيرة.
وقال المدرب الذي يحضر المؤتمرات الصحفية بدلاً من المدير الفني تيتو فيلانوفا الذي يفضل عدم الحديث علناً منذ إجرائه للجراحة: "الأيام الأخيرة كان إحساسه أفضل، تطور حالته جيد للغاية، لكنني لا أتجرأ على توقع شيء".
وأضاف رورا: "من دون شك وجود ميسي يختلف كثيراً عن غيابه، عندما يغيب عنك الأفضل في العالم تتأثر بذلك، نتمنى أن يكون حاضراً، لكن لابد من الانتظار حتى الساعات الأخيرة".
وأوضح المدرب المساعد: "لكننا أيضاً حسمنا مباريات مهمة في غيابه، لقد أظهرنا أنه في غياب ليو لدينا فريق كبير يملك العديد من العناصر المهمة".
كما لم يكشف رورا عن اللغز الآخر الكبير في التشكيل الأساسي لبرشلونة، والمتمثل في اللاعب الذي سيرافق جيرارد بيكيه في قلب الدفاع، سواء الصاعد مارك بارترا أو الفرنسي إريك أبيدال يبدوان بوصفها"خيارات مفتوحة".
وفيما يتعلق ببايرن قال رورا: "إنه يصل إلى اللقاء في حالة بدنية جيدة جداً".
وحذر رورا قائلاً: "أرقامه تخيف، لكننا فريق قوي، أعتقد أن المواجهة ستكون متكافئة  للغاية وأنها ستتحدد في مباراة الإياب، وبتفاصيل بسيطة". 

*

----------


## ود محمد على

*شكرا للمعلومات القيمة ياحبيبنا كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كلهم مريخاب 
نقيف مع مريخ اسبانيا 
ام مريخ البفاري الالماني 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميـــــــــــاااا

 الاسطورة ميسي استلم التصريح الطبي و اصبح قادر على المشاركة الليلة :')

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل جدا - 
تشكيلة برشلونة  الرسمية أمام بايرن ميونيخ ،،!!

 -----------فالديز -----------
 --ألبا - بيكيه - بارترا - ألفيس-
 تشافي - بوسكيتس - إنيستا 
 --ميسي - بيدرو - سانشيز











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل جدا - 
التشكيلة الرسمية لبايرن ميونيخ ،،!!


 نوير

 لام - دانتي - بواتينغ - ألابا

 خافي مارتينيز - شفاينيشتايغر

 ريبري - مولر - روبين

 غوميز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملعب المباراة قبلها ب 3 ساعات



*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
اتمنى فوز الباير 3/0 ولكن اتوقعها 2/0

ياكسلاوى الليله امسيسى مافى قالو مصاب 
لكن المدرب كان انزنق بيلعبو برضو
اصلو هو الكجور بتاعكم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

ملعب المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية المتعة الكروية
وهدف ضائع في الثواني الاولى ببيايرن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطات من المباراة




*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللن نتحول الي لقاء المتعه البفاري والبرسا جيناك يا كسلاوي
ركنيه للبفاري 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*زنقه زنقه يا كسلاوي وضربة جزاء نقدها الحكم والتحكيم فاشل 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط للمباراة

http://kora-online.tv/ch1.html
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*20 دقيقه من المباراة ومتعة المتعه 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*احيييييييي ركنيه للمان شافت عن طريق مولر ويخرجها فالديز 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كورة زي الكورة
مش خرمجت ناسنا ديك

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كدي رايك شنو يا مهدي 
روبن وربيري 
الزومه وبله جابر 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوماس مولر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف اول للبايرن من مولر الدقيقة 24


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غايتو اي مريخ يجيب قون خير وبركه 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*التعادل يضيع 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه للبفاري وركنيه اخري وضربة جزاء اخري لا تحتسب 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*احب المانيا و النيازيه زاتو 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه وزنقه زنقه والدفاع يتصدي

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*40 دقيقه والتقدم للبفاري 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*البرساء تستخدم التي كي تاكا  ولكن البفاري يتفطن ويلعب مان تو مان 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انتهاء الشوط الاول براس مولر 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم البايرن بهدف دون رد للبارسا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط للمباراة

http://elsa7ertv-live.blogspot.com/p/ch8.html
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف مولر الاول


<span style="color:#800000;"><font size="7"><strong>


*

----------


## ezzeo

*هههههههههه فشلووووووووووووووووووووووووووونه التانى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماريو غوميز يسجل الهدف الثاني للبايرن الدقيقة 49


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاعادة توضح التسلل الواضح في الهدف الثاني للبايرن

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الثالث قرب 
البفاري من العين بضاري 
نيازيه ميه الميه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الاعادة توضح التسلل الواضح في الهدف الثاني للبايرن





شوف ليك شماعه غير التحكيم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارين روبين يسجل الهدف الثالث بعد فاول على مدافع برشلونة من دفعة مولر للمدافع الدقيقة 73


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم يقسو جدا على البارسا هو ومعاونيه ذبحوا البارسا بسكين صدئة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توماس مولر يسجل الهدف الرابع وسط غياب دفاعي تام للبارسا


*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*نتيجة سوسيوية
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*وينكم يا ناس معتصم و شيكو مدريد و بقية الريالاب . . . تعالوا شوفوا المولد دا و لسه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاينكس يريح لاعبيه بعد ضمانه لنتيجة الذهاب

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الله يستر على الملوك بكرة . . . مش عارف أنا مطمئن شديد ليه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

وينكم يا ناس معتصم و شيكو مدريد و بقية الريالاب . . . تعالوا شوفوا المولد دا و لسه 





مابجو هنا ياعمنا بخافوا بكرة نفتح ليهم صالة افراح هنا
اصلا ناسهم زي مريخ هلال مابنستروا ابدا
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هاينكس يريح لاعبيه بعد ضمانه لنتيجة الذهاب










و لا يهمكم إن شاء الله بكرة نجيب ليكم تاركم من الألمان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله على كل حال

*

----------


## ezzeo

*فشلوووووووووووووووووووووووووونة هههههههههههههههههه اوت اوف ديت 

أررررررررررررررررررررربعة يا مهدى
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


مابجو هنا ياعمنا بخافوا بكرة نفتح ليهم صالة افراح هنا
اصلا ناسهم زي مريخ هلال مابنستروا ابدا








بس  بيني و بينك ناس دورتموند خطرين . . . ربنا ينصرنا عليهم
*

----------


## ezzeo

*http://www.almshaheer.com/article-15...AA%D8%B3%D8%A8
برضو الحكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالفعل كانت مباراة في قمة الروعة واستحق البافاري نتيجتها
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا غايتو ما حضرتها لكن سمعت بإنها أربعة .. قلت أجي أتأكد من كسلاوي .. الكورة كم كم يا كسلاوي ولي منو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

بالفعل كانت مباراة في قمة الروعة واستحق البافاري نتيجتها



غصباً عينك ...
                        	*

----------

